# Adirondack Trip Report



## drevil0208 (Mar 24, 2015)

I just did NYP to Montreal with my 6 year old son. Here's a brief summary.

We arrived at Penn Station at about 7:15 for the 8:15 departure. We immediately went to the Canadian check in desk (anyone who is travelling across the border has to present their passport to Amtrak staff who give you special tags for your luggage).

After this we proceeded to the lineup area for the train. I believe this is a relatively new process. Normally at NYP you wait around the departure board and when the track is announced everyone bee lines it for the gate. For the Adirondack, Maple Leaf and Empire Service trains they have a lineup area. So getting their early gives you a pretty good chance of your desired seat (compared to just luck of the draw). We were third in line getting there just under an hour before).

We sat in 1 of the 2 Amfleet 2 cars on the train. All cross border passengers were directed to these cars. They are extremely comfortable with leg and foot rests and tons of leg room. Much better than their Amfleet 1 cousins. Only downside is no wifi, but you could go to the cafe car for that.

The food quality was mediocre to ok. Better to bring your own food if possible. I had a sandwich that was ok. About the same quality as Via corridor sandwiches.

We lost about 30 minutes before Albany due to a switch problem. At Albany they switched locos and removed the first car. Out consist prior to Albany was P32DC x 2, 3 Amfleet 1s, Cafe car, 2 Amfleet 2s. After Albany it was P42 and 5 cars.

We left Albany about 40 minutes late. The scenery after Schenectady is wonderful. I imagine it would be even better in Spring/Summer/Fall.

We arrived at the border checkpoint about an hour behind. Despite what I've read about long delays at the border, this went as smooth as silk. The 2 cars were probably 60-70% loaded and it took about 40 minutes max. The agents actually board the train, so I guess that makes it faster than everyone getting off a la the Maple Leaf.

We left the border checkpoint about 20 minutes early.

Then came by far the worst and most painful part of the trip. It took us about 2 hours to get from the border to Montreal. The track condition was an embarrassment. God knows what foreign travellers must think of Camadian railways if this is their first impression. I don't think we went faster than 30 mph and for a good chunk of it we were doing 10! We ended up at Montreal about half an hour late. So the train lost close to 50 minutes after crossing the border.

All in all it was a good trip. I don't think I'd do it again though. Maybe if they added a dome car and better food.


----------



## MrEd (Mar 25, 2015)

thanks for the trip report


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2015)

Good report.

FYI - Back in the 1970's (when the Adirondack was operated by Amtrak but had D&H cars), it did have a bubble top dome on every run north of ALB!  And during the fall, most times Ocean View operates on the Adironsack! :excl:


----------



## BT1919 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll be riding this train later in May, and we'll be traveling with luggage a little larger than carry-on size. Will Amtrak check luggage for this ride, or do we need to figure out another way to get our luggage to Montreal?


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 10, 2015)

BT1919 said:


> I'll be riding this train later in May, and we'll be traveling with luggage a little larger than carry-on size. Will Amtrak check luggage for this ride, or do we need to figure out another way to get our luggage to Montreal?


If your station accepts checked baggage, they will check it to Montreal for you.

Where are you departing from?


----------



## BT1919 (Apr 10, 2015)

Forgot to mention that. We're departing from New York. Amtrak's online ticketing says no checked baggage. But, as I've read elsewhere, the carry-on allowance is considerably better than most airlines. Maybe I'm worried for nothing. Nothing's really oversized -- just regular suitcases that probably wouldn't fit in the overhead on most planes. As long as we can stow a suitcase each, out of everyone's way, I'd be happy, and I'd rather not have to buy a separate ticket for my suitcase.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 10, 2015)

BT1919 said:


> Forgot to mention that. We're departing from New York. Amtrak's online ticketing says no checked baggage. But, as I've read elsewhere, the carry-on allowance is considerably better than most airlines. Maybe I'm worried for nothing. Nothing's really oversized -- just regular suitcases that probably wouldn't fit in the overhead on most planes. As long as we can stow a suitcase each, out of everyone's way, I'd be happy, and I'd rather not have to buy a separate ticket for my suitcase.


There is tons of room for baggage. You'd be surprised how much they allow. 

The baggage racks above the seats are open, not enclosed like on an airplane, so there's more space. Plus, each car has luggage racks at the end of the car. Regular suitcases fit just fine.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 10, 2015)

Shouldn't be a problem as was said! There is no checked luggage to Canada on the Adirondack/ you will receive special luggage tags for your carry on baggage and also have to show them your ID Documents @ NYP! ( passport or enhanced drivers license)

Customs and Immigration will be conducted on the train @ the border!

I suggest you get a Red Cap to take you to the train from NYP, it is all Coach and you want to beat the crowd so you can get seats on the right side of the train for Lake Champlain?!( the Hudson River is on the left side)


----------



## jis (Apr 10, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> BT1919 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be riding this train later in May, and we'll be traveling with luggage a little larger than carry-on size. Will Amtrak check luggage for this ride, or do we need to figure out another way to get our luggage to Montreal?
> ...


There is no checked baggage to anywhere, including Montreal on the Adirondack. You cannot check bags from NY to Montreal. Just get a Red Cap to load it for you in your Coach if boarding at New York. There is ample space on the floor at the end of the car to stow it even if it does not fit in the overhead rack.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 10, 2015)

jis said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > BT1919 said:
> ...


Boo. I was misled by the "Checked Baggage" blurb on Montreal's Amtrak page.


----------

